# Type most likely to be underweight?



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Vote


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I think ESTP, ESFP, ISFP, INFP and ENFP users are the most likely ones to be underweight. ISFJ and INFJ might suffer from underweight at times too, just like ESFJ and ENFJ might possibly be as well. Other types are less likely to be underweight, but I think that both use of Fi and Se is more likely to get your underweight. Te use might also be relevant in anorexic behaviour, especially when combined to Fi. ESFP's might therefore be most vulnerable to underweight due to Se dom (in touch with their body), and combination of Fi / Te (compulsive planning of dieting and trouble "fitting" in.), though inferior Se might also lead to disordered eating and cause you to have body dysmorphia, so it might be relevant in INFJ's as well.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I voted INTP! but i'm sure.

I'm an ESFP and far from being underweight. Desserts, Fried food and Wine are the root of why I am the way I am lol.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Preciselyd said:


> I voted INTP! but i'm sure.
> 
> I'm an ESFP and far from being underweight. Desserts, Fried food and Wine are the root of why I am the way I am lol.


Why did you vote INTP's. They're probably one of the least likely types to be underweigt, since they don't process failure that way.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I was supposed to write I'm not sure. 

I am trying to think of a logically way of putting it but it's hard for me to explain. I'll be back to answer.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

I went with ISFJ. Not sure if I can articulate why. Anyway, INTJ is statistically the second most prone to developing eating disorders...which probably explains my paunch.
:blushed:


Preciselyd said:


> I'm an ESFP and far from being underweight. Desserts, fried food, and wine are the root of why I am the way I am, lol.


You're not alone.
:tongue:
I can eat a garden-fresh salad back-to-back with an eclair...or half of a cheesecake...or tiramisu...or anything with peanut butter. Always peanut butter.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

Judson Joist said:


> I went with ISFJ. Not sure if I can articulate why. Anyway, INTJ is statistically the second most prone to developing eating disorders...which probably explains my paunch.
> :blushed:
> 
> You're not alone.
> ...


I could do what your half cheesecake or tiramisu. Delicious!!
@Judson Joist Do you like Reese's Peanut Butter Cups?


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Preciselyd said:


> Do you like Reese's Peanut Butter Cups?


I do0oOo0oO! And other peanut-buttery desserts and donuts to0oOo0oO!!
:crazy:


----------



## Force Majeure (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm slightly underweight and INFJ.
I haven't met any fat INFJ yet either.


----------



## gassendi (May 5, 2018)

Lakigigar said:


> ...though *inferior Se might also lead to disordered eating* and cause you to have body dysmorphia, so it might be relevant in *INFJ's* as well.


That's it. Ni dom and inferior Se singles out INxJ. Ultimately, it is a question regarding the impact of Fe or Fi, in which case I believe Fe is less self-oriented, putting INFJ dead last.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

XSFJ or INFJ?


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

No idea. I'm a moderately underweight ENTJ.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Meh every type can be under or over for different reasons. Some do it for their health, others do it because they cant keep seeing themselves that way on the mirror, others to fit in sociaty, others because they had hard time in relationships and got dumped and so on.. 
The reasons are so many you cant say a specific type is more difficult to go down that way than another. 

I used to be the slim yet a slightly more mascular than the average teen. When I was 17 y.o., because of staying too much at home to study for collage exams i went down that road and started getting fat. I always ate a lot though so its probably because i stopped excercising (and ate more because i was too much at home). Everything went well I had gained a lot of fat but i wasnt that much above average when i finished my exams at 18. 
Then on my first year of college i moved out of my home for the first time and somewhere far away from it at such. So until the age of 20 or a little less i kept eating junk food and every shit-food i found and could pay for. I had stopped excercising and the outcome was really bad, i think i gained around 30 kg or so from the time i was 17. 
I saw how bad it affected my social life, where i used to have no problems regarding my appearance before so i started getting on a diet. 
Nowdays im excercising again a lot and regained my masculinity, or rather i imrpoved it by losing 20 kg or so. 
If im gonna blame something for my overweight situation back then, i would blame my boredom and my home for staying too much in it. Food merely served as a way to be "active" for me. But still if you ask any other type who went through the same process, they could have different reasons. 
The same goes with being underweight.


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm an 'underweight' INTJ.

I can't be bothered with food, eat only once a day and prefer the taste of natural nutritious foods over processed junk.

I've also been doing ballet most of my life where this body type is encouraged & considered 'normal'.

The thinnest girl I know who isn't involved in modeling or ballet is an INFJ. Perhaps inferior Se is a factor.


----------



## BlueRaspberry (Dec 19, 2017)

Dare said:


> I can't be bothered with food, eat only once a day


How are you alive?


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

I am surprised reading certain answers like the ISFJ type. I don't feel like explaining while stereotyping is bad.


----------



## danthemanklein (Mar 30, 2018)

I’m a pretty underweight person. I think it was genetically passed down because I remember my mom saying it was very hard for her and her bothers to gain weight when they were much younger. I have the same problem, but not as underweight as my mom described her experience. I really do wish I can gain muscle enough to become stronger, but I’ve been really thinking about going back to the gym and not stit at home, being lazy and shit, haha. I remember last fall I was actually starting to grow some muscle, but stopped due to not going or even working out. I also figure that eating a lot of meat and protein would most definitely help as well. People say that being overweight is unhealthy, which I agree, but being underweight isn’t all sunshine and rainbows either.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

Lakigigar said:


> Why did you vote INTP's. They're probably one of the least likely types to be underweigt, since they don't process failure that way.


I know so many - mostly young and male - INTPs with rubbish diets who forget to eat :tongue:


----------



## Exy (Apr 26, 2018)

Whenever I don't eat enough or right I can feel it immediately affecting my mood and energy. It baffles me how some people can just not care about something as basic and human as eating. 


JennyJukes said:


> I know so many - mostly young and male - INTPs with rubbish diets who forget to eat :tongue:


That's the case for aaaaall of my male friends. They either eat nothing or really fatty food and their bodies just seem to absorb it all.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

JennyJukes said:


> I know so many - mostly young and male - INTPs with rubbish diets who forget to eat :tongue:


That's like me, but i'm INFP. I also eat lots of unhealthy food, but I absorb all of it and i have a BMI of 17.


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

Well, now I've learned that being an underweight INFJ is a thing. I guess you're oblivious about this stuff when you're in the Myers-Briggs minority. 

My first reaction upon seeing the poll results was "Whaaatttt?" but then I remembered that I am _also_ a slightly underweight INFJ.:dry:

Edit: Apparently I'm right below the "underweight" BMI standard; 18.3 (18.5 or lower is considered underweight).


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I HATE/LOATHE to feed into the stereotypes, but my mom (INFJ) was criminally underweight all her life ... She was tiny. She has gained weight recently, but she's nearing 70 now. 

I seriously doubt that there's any correlation, but if there is ... It will be interesting to see how.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

The INFx types followed by the ISFx types. INTx types seem to either overeat or undereat.


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't see how this would be related to type realistically. Purely going off stereotypes, maybe INxxs "nerds who are either severely underweight or the exact opposite." If I HAD to guess, might be an unhealthy S thing in general, in any position in the function stack. Or could be an sp-blind thing.


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

BlueRaspberry said:


> How are you alive?


Ketogenesis. My one meal is high fat/moderate protein/low carb (think steak, eggs, fish, salad etc).


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

ENTPs.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

It's interesting that INFJ seems to be getting mentioned quite a bit here. I am also slightly underweight. :\ 
I don't get it, I feel like I eat a lot.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

IxxJ


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm kind of surprised that INFJ's got the most votes. I didn't vote as I don't have an opinion and think there's too many other factors that come into the equation to make some correlation (like genetics).

I know inferior Se can manifest (negatively) by not wanting to engage with the physical environment (lack of exercise) and in overindulging in the sensory pleasures. I'd say this is true for me and my INFJ hubby and also pertains to food as we are both what you would call foodies. He used to be addicted to fast food (the reasoning for this is more so rooted in childhood experiences + the type of culture we live in, I'm sure) and at one point I was too. I don't put weight on as easily as he does though as our genetics are different. I have a fast metabolism which will slow down around 40 (based on my mom). However, I usually don't tend to notice when I do gain a little extra weight because of this. I don't notice very micro changes in the mirror because it's so darn gradual and never has been super drastic or extreme. My hubby would have to point it out to me for me to notice. 

There have been times in my life I have been a little bit underweight as well (didn't realize this until getting weighed) when I put less importance on my diet. I didn't realize I had lost weight because once again, I'm bad at noticing these micro changes in the mirror between gaining and losing about 7 lbs. These days I'm more concerned with my health and focused on it. I care about eating healthy because I feel like crap when I don't. That's enough motivation for me. Eating usually only feels like a chore to me when I'd rather be focusing on other stuff (but I usually get around to it), I'm depressed, lazy or I'm simply not inspired by the food I'm making in which case I'll probably change it up and experiment with new recipes. That usually manages to re-inspire me. I guess I'm not content to eat what I consider to be mediocre food. There are some things I make myself and my hubby consume every day though like a big, healthy smoothie. It's very filling and I think it's good to have something easy, consistent and super healthy like that which I don't have to put much thought into.


----------

